# Stolen Motorhome - Help!!!



## 115924

Hi,
I'm new to this so please bear with me. Our Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB was stolen from outside our home on 12th June 2009 during the early hours. We really scraped to buy the van, trading in our car so with what the insurance would offer is just not enough to buy another van. Our 5 year old twins and 2 year old daughter are heartbroken like us. Planned and future holidays just can't go ahead. We were taking them to Disney Paris in 4 weeks but there is no way we could meet the costs now.
We loved our van so much, have just had all the engine rebuilt and got back from the garage 3 days ago! We haven't even paid the bill yet.
The van had a temp mirror on the passenger side, and a bit of a droopy grey bumper to the front. Please please if anyone sees it, please let me know.


----------



## gnscloz

sorry to hear devastating news where about in country are you


----------



## 115924

Bishop Auckland Co Durham North East of England.We just feel gutted.!


----------



## Zozzer

Sorry to hear about your van.

What area of the country are you in. ?

Have you got any photo's as it may help to spot it should anyone swap the numberplates. But hopefully, the police may catch up with it on ANPR.


----------



## 115924

Am going to get the hubby to post a photo on tonight. The police were very nice but don't hold out much hope. Apparently only 10% of motor homes without tracking devices are recovered. Bit of a grim statistic.


----------



## peejay

Hi wraith;

Very sorry to hear about that, you must be gutted, I know I would be.

If it helps, you could always enter the details on the Stolen Vans database....

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=MissingMotorhomes&op=add

Pete


----------



## wynthesurfer

Hi Wraith sorry to hear about your bad news,I would be devastated as well.
Call me cynical but as an ex detective I would look to the garage, as years ago I caught a garage employee passing on key codes to his cronies and making a nice little earner.This is quite a common thing believe me.

Wyn.


----------



## Don_Madge

*Re: STOLEN MOTORHOME HELP!!!*



wraith said:


> Hi,
> I'm new to this so please bear with me. Our Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB was stolen from outside our home on 12th June 2009 during the early hours. We really scraped to buy the van, trading in our car so with what the insurance would offer is just not enough to buy another van. Our 5 year old twins and 2 year old daughter are heartbroken like us. Planned and future holidays just can't go ahead. We were taking them to Disney Paris in 4 weeks but there is no way we could meet the costs now.
> We loved our van so much, have just had all the engine rebuilt and got back from the garage 3 days ago! We haven't even paid the bill yet.
> The van had a temp mirror on the passenger side, and a bit of a droopy grey bumper to the front. Please please if anyone sees it, please let me know.


Hi,

Very sorry to hear of your misfortune. You might find this link HERE useful.

Good luck.

Don


----------



## 115924

My mother in law says she is a bit suspicious about the garage as they weren't very reliable, but my husband thinks he just gave them our telephone number and not address, but when the van was fixed on Saturday he left the keys behind the bar at the pub next door as the garage was closing!!! However the police say there are a lot of people travelling through the town and lay bys this week and seem to be thinking that way.


----------



## 115924

I am so grateful to everyone who is posting. I am going to notify Lancs Police as I would never have thought of that, and have put the details on the Stolen Database. Any help really is appreciated.


----------



## Kelcat

Let me start by saynig :
THIS IS NOT A RACIST COMMENT - it is based on local factual knowledge.
You are very close to the main routes to the Appleby Horse fair. Locally we all know that van, caravan & MH theft massivly increases at this time of the year. Have you contacted Cumbria police?

I really hope that you get a lucky break with this - if you can post a pic then you'll have another few thousand pairs of eyes on the look out - maybe also the start of the reg no?


----------



## motaman

funny but this is just what was going thro' my mind


----------



## wynthesurfer

maybe also the start of the reg no?

Hi kelcat thank god your not on the case !!!
it was in first post.

Wyn.


----------



## Kelcat

Wine is my defence.
Pic would still be helpful though.


----------



## yozz

Kelcat said:


> Let me start by saynig :
> THIS IS NOT A RACIST COMMENT - it is based on local factual knowledge.
> You are very close to the main routes to the Appleby Horse fair. Locally we all know that van, caravan & MH theft massivly increases at this time of the year. Have you contacted Cumbria police?


 :lol:

So much wrongness in such a short post.


----------



## chasper

Right or wrong.,racist or not, i hope it's alright to say it was a thief, i truly hope that you get it back. chasper.


----------



## Kelcat

Wrong why?
Without wishing to hijack an important OP (I'm happy to have this discussion in the Members Bar);
I note you live 80 miles away - I live less than 10. I spent my evenings this week clearing the broken glass & debris from the SSSI grass verges in our village. I personaly know that all of my nieghbours have alarms for this one month of the year.
Now if you paid attention to the subtext of what I said I'm not necessarily saying the visitors to the fair commit all the crime - it offers a good opportunity for others to jump on the banwagon - however crime does increase during this period, that is a simple fact.


----------



## yozz

I see I've been reported. Anyone want to explain why they reported me? :lol: 

1.THIS IS NOT A RACIST COMMENT - it is based on local factual knowledge.

2.You are very close to the main routes to the Appleby Horse fair. 

3. Locally we all know that van, caravan & MH theft massivly increases at this time of the year. 

4.Have you contacted Cumbria police?

1. Roma tend to keep themselves to themselves. For good reason when you look at how they've been treated...

2. Very close? What does that mean exactly? What routes are you talking about?

3. No they don't. What happens is that Roma prejudiced people like yourself get yourselves all worked up about a centuries old meeting of travellers.

4. Appleby Fair ends on the second Wednesday of June.


----------



## Kelcat

1. My comment is not intended to cause offence. However, many many visitors to the fair are not who you seem to think they are. Roma is a fairly innacurate term for the vast bulk of visitors. As I stated some of the crime is not committed by visitors and our local plod certainly keep their eyes on a few well known local faces. I'm sure you'd suggest that it was just loads of us prejudiced locals who camped on the verges and left them covered in refuse?
2. The OP is in Bishop Auckland - just off the A67 / A66 connection - the traditional route down from the NE to the fair. Indeed Cumbria police make a point of massivly increasing their presence on the A66 during the fair - random stops were in place last Friday when I went across.
3. Yes it does - ask anyome who lives here. As I previously said there are many reasons that the crime increases but it does.

Apologies to the OP - but at least you've had a fair few bumps :roll: 

Yozz - I'm happy to 'argue' with you further but move it to the Members Bar - that said I'm pretty sure we'll not see eye to eye on this.


----------



## lifestyle

Yes ,the travellers like motorhomes as well as caravans.
Lets get in the mwmbers bar.


----------



## chasper

All this guy want's is his van back, he don't give a toss who stole it, so long as he gets it back in time for his holiday. We ain't all retired on company pensions ( shakin the tree boss!) I say again i truly do hope he gets it back.


----------



## lifestyle

Nice one chasper, spot on.
Lets get this guys MH back so he and his family can go on holiday.
Keep this one up the top of the pile.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Where`s the piccy, Whats the reg number or have i missed it.
Any distinguishing marks, stickers etc.

On the roof of my van is a yellow stick on number plate 

I also put stickers on the roof with my postcode.

I engrave our postcode on several items inside the van and somewhere outside, normally the step

It may not help prevent theft but may help recognise it if found

Dave P


----------



## moblee

Our Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB, I'll keep my eye out for it!
Best of luck Wraith.


----------



## chasper

TALBOT LANDLINER J770 AUB I apologise for shouting.


----------



## lifestyle

Yes, you missed the reg dip, first post.
Good idea about postcode on the roof.

Les


----------



## annetony

I thought I would bump it up

I really hope you get your motorhome back, I know we would be devastated if someone took ours


We will keep our eyes open down here in Lancs

Anne


----------



## tombo5609

Are there any travellers about?

A number of years ago was sitting in my lounge and saw a van pull up, three men got out and started connecting my neighbours new caravan to the back of the van.

Luckily I recocognised one of the men as a traveller who had been in for a drink in the village pub over the last few days.

I went outside and asked him what he was doing and recognising me he just mumbled something and left quickly.

If I had been out I think it would have been goodbye.

I hope it works out OK for you.


----------



## 115924

Thank you so much everyone. The police have said there are a lot more people in the town this week as it is a main travelling route from Appleby Horse Fair. But the van has not shown up on nearby CCTV or anything,it's as if it just vanished!!
The police don't hold much hope of return, but obviously we are desperate to get our van back. The kids are in tears and there is no way we can afford to take them on holiday this year without it. It just seems so unfair that we've worked so hard to get our not so little van, just to have someone come along and snatch it! 
Should a miracle happen and we get the van back we will be trying all the helpful suggestions ie postcode on the roof etc and fitting a tracker system as the police have told us motorhome theft is massively on the rise.
So thank you everyone for keeping an eye out:
TALBOT LANDLINER 1991 REG NO J770 AUB (though plates pos now changed) TEMP PLASTIC MIRROR PASSENGER SIDE, CRACK FRONT BUMPER DRIVER SIDE!!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Zebedee

I'll give this one another boost by saying I'm glad it has strayed back on topic! 8O :wink:

Please keep it there, and if anyone wants to argue a "(_political, with a small p_)" point that's fine, but please take Kelcat's suggestion and go to the Bar to do it. 

Zeb


----------



## finyar

Sorry to hear about your loss of your prized possession. One thing struck me, have you checke with the ports?

I would not be suprised if it ended up ovr hear in Ireland. I live on the ferry route so will kp an eye out .

I hope you get it back soon

Finyar


----------



## 115924

That's an excellent idea, will get straight onto that. Willing to try anything really! Thank you.


----------



## wynthesurfer

Hi wraith I have just posted the info on www.preloved.co.uk & www.ukcampsite.co.uk which are other sites regarding campers & motorhomes,if you go on them look for the post & add a photo that might help (I am useless at that)

Wyn


----------



## 115924

That's great thank you so much. Just been onto Holyhead Port who have said a number of stolen vehicles have been picked up in the last few days so keeping fingers crossed, you never know. It's reassuring on this site to know there are far more nice people than bad ones.


----------



## moblee

Bump

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


----------



## Cyclopath

Hi Wraith,

I am presently working on one of the Cairnryan to Larne Ferries and have put the word out to my officers to watch out for your vehicle over the next week or so.

Kevin


----------



## lucky-1

Hey Wraith
Sorry to hear about your MH - it makes me so angry to think that we work hard to afford these things and some piece of complete scum feels they have the right to take whatever they want!

Anyway, rant aside....I've downloaded your pic and set it as my background on my mobile so I can compare it quickly when out and about.

We get alot of the travelling folk down here for the summer months until they get moved on and theres a large settlement growing just down the road from me so me and the dog will do some walks round that area over the next few weeks just incase it turns up down here.

I really hope it turns up, undamaged....soon


----------



## lifestyle

moblee said:


> Bump
> 
> Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


Bump


----------



## 115924

Thank you so much. If nothing else the response has renewed our faith in human nature.


----------



## beretta

*Sorry to hear about the theft*

[Something smells hear how did they get into the van if by key then i would look towards the pub, i would also check out the garage, make them aware that you are treating them suspiciously, after all its you and your families pride and joy that some b,,,,,,,,, has taken, im up in Scotland and will keep an eye out, these people should be hung drawn and quartered, i for one would be willing to hand out the punishment, keep you chin up hopefully it will be recovered okay fingers crossed


----------



## hogan

Just to give it a bump
You have even got people down here in Valencia region Spain looking out for it.Just in case the B****ds fancy a bit of sun.


----------



## trackerman

Another BUMP!

As an aside - is it a good idea to put your postcode on the roof? - when you are away from home this is just telling the toe-rags that your house is empty! - far better to use the number plate surely?

Stuart


----------



## yozz

* bump*

As I didn't say it last night I'm really sorry to hear your motorhome has been stolen and I hope you get it back.

If it wasn't seen on local CCTV is it possible it's been stashed away somewhere locally until they think things have quietened down.


----------



## Steamdrivenandy

Bump

I really hope your Talbot turns up soon.

Don't feel too bad about losing it from in front of your house.

A few years back a mate of mine (retired Asst Chief Constable RUC and Deputy Chief Constable South Wales Police) had his Izuzu Trooper nicked from his drive on a hot August night when he had all the house windows open. That thing made a noise like several bags of old spanners and had to pass under the front of the house to get to the road in their small cul de sac.

It was found by the police in Sunderland several months later and still had his citizen band radio under the driver's seat.

SDA


----------



## Laikadriver

I've stuck the details on my 'lookout board'. I'll keep an eye out in Inverness and surrounding area whilst on patrol.

Best of luck with it all......


----------



## tekkiesteve

Hi Wraith,
Really sad to hear about you're loss, amazing as its nearly a year to the day we had ours stolen so we understand exactly how you feel.
The Police recovered it within a week, although it was the longest week of our lives so try and keep the faith.
It was was recovered less than 3 miles from our house on a quiet industrial estate ( i've already been down to check, you're m/h wasn't there  )
My advise would be to have a drive around local ind estates and check all the nooks and crannies.
Best Regards
Steve


----------



## CaGreg

BUMP (As Gaeilge!!)

Ca


----------



## bonnieboo

Bump


----------



## hogan

its on the second page BUMP


----------



## 115924

Ok ok . Don't laugh. I said I was new to this and I meant it. For a start I'm still breastfeeding....but will someone please explain what ... Bump is?!!!
Having had twins I thought I knew but obviously not!!


----------



## geraldandannie

Hi

A bump post is one whose only purpose is to bring the thread back higher up on the list of most recent threads. It's a bit like a refresh.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bump_(Internet)

Gerald


----------



## 115924

Aha thank you!


----------



## moblee

Have you heard anything wraith??

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


----------



## 115924

No not a thing. Simply vanished without trace.


----------



## gnscloz

bump

stay positive, really hope its found


----------



## trackerman

Bump.

Keep your eyes and ears open folks!

Stuart


----------



## sylke

Keeping my eyes peeled here in Devon as the Oceanfest is on next w/[email protected] Croyde. I do hope you get it back soon, I really feel for you all.
Sylke


----------



## geraldandannie

Just a reminder than the van was stolen from Bishop Aukland, Co. Durham ... although, of course, it could be anywhere by now.

Looking in north-east Essex and environs ...

Gerald


----------



## asabrush

Keeping an eye out here in Dublin for you


----------



## finyar

Bump

Finyar


----------



## 115924

Have notified Dublin Port, so thanks for keeping an eye out. Think plates probably changed by now but distinguishing features are a temp plastic mirror on passenger side and a visible crack to bumper driver side. Many thanks everyone.


----------



## waspes

[bump]

Keeping an eye out Pembrokeshire.

Peter.


----------



## Kees

How's this for a plan for all of us lucky enough to still be driving our motorhomes:

1. wave to oncoming motorhomes (I'm sure you all do anyway!)

2. if you don't get a wave back, check their front bumper for a crack

3. If it's cracked, look in the mirror and see if it's got a rear bumper bar (quite distinctive)

I'm not sure if step 4 should be a "Starsky & Hutch" U-turn . . . ?

Good luck, Wraith. Hope it turns up soon.

Kees


----------



## husaberg

hi sorry about that but make sure you argue with your insarance assessor they have a duty to replace with market value ask them to try and find you e replcement for the amount of money they offer it REALY WORKS good luck


----------



## MABROWN

Hey sorry for your bad luck we'll be keeping an eye out on our travels on northern ireland side hope it turns up

mabrown


----------



## lgbzone

Hi

I'm really sorry to hear the news, i'll put the details and picture in my car, we live near heysham harbour and will keep our eyes open, fingers and toes are crossed.

Lee


----------



## tony50

*stolen motorhome*

Very sorry to hear your bad news ,keeping an eye out in Suffolk.


----------



## ShinyFiat

*bump*

keeping an eye out in N.Ireland

hope it appears

j


----------



## sylke

Bump


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

'mornin Wraith,

I have sent the details to Officer David Mcgee of the Garda (Irish Police) in Cork.

He recovered our stolen Swift a couple of years ago and is on their stolen vehicle squad.

Fingers crossed!!!

Carl & Flo


----------



## 115924

Thank you. How long did it take to recover? It's an awful feeling isn't it?


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Took just over a year. It was taken by travellers, however the insurance had already paid out so it wasnt recovered back to me.

Dave Mcgee was the investigating officer and prosecuted the traveller who was picked up with the van.

good luck.

Carl


----------



## goldi

Good morning 
Sorry to hear about the theft.

A friend of of mine had his mini digger stolen

out of his yard

the thieves left it on a street until they were sure a tracker had not been fitted with the intension of going back later. A neieghbour on the street after afew days called the police to find out what it was doing there. My friend got his digger back

norm 

Ps it might not be that far away


----------



## trackerman

Bump.

At one time in S. Arabia such "low life" had one of their hands chopped of if they were caught stealing - what do you think???

Stuart


----------



## teal

We are also sorry to hear of your loss and hope that there will be a satisfactory outcome like my Brother-law had.He had Auto Sleeper Clubman old one value £12000,he was in his back garden and happened to look up when a camper went by on the road below his garden, thinking we have one same as that!.The night before they had loaded it up for the holiday. next day when he went out to the road where it had been left of course he had seen his own camper going. Outcome very satifactory, not only did insurance pay out for the full value but also for everything inside at new prices.

In case you want to know who he was with he said Caravan guard.


----------



## bob44

Hello Wraith,

My family were all saddened to hear of this theft and hope that there is a silver lining within this current cloudy patch.

Please accept our best wishes, it is an event that we all dread and we join all the others on MHF in hoping that it is soon resolved/recovered.

For Teal - You have a PM

Bob L & Family


----------



## hogan

trackerman said:


> Bump.
> 
> At one time in S. Arabia such "low life" had one of their hands chopped of if they were caught stealing - what do you think???
> 
> Stuart


I have said this all along ,and for rapists off with their d***k with a rusty hacksaw blade.


----------



## CaGreg

hogan said:


> trackerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> 
> At one time in S. Arabia such "low life" had one of their hands chopped of if they were caught stealing - what do you think???
> 
> Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this all along ,and for rapists off with their d***k with a rusty hacksaw blade.
Click to expand...

Whoa,
This type of posting is unhelpful as well as being DREARY!!

Ca


----------



## hogan

CaGreg said:


> hogan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trackerman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bump.
> 
> At one time in S. Arabia such "low life" had one of their hands chopped of if they were caught stealing - what do you think???
> 
> Stuart
> 
> 
> 
> I have said this all along ,and for rapists off with their d***k with a rusty hacksaw blade.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whoa,
> This type of posting is unhelpful as well as being DREARY!!
> 
> Ca
Click to expand...

NOT unhelpful ( it bumped up the post )
DREARY no need to shout (thats in your mind)


----------



## moblee

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


----------



## bigfoot

What a diabolical theft. Interesting it happened at the end of the Appleby horse fair coincidence or am I being 'racist'?
I hope you reach a sasisfactory conclusion and your kids get a decent holiday this year.
P.S.It is a lovely looking van.


----------



## geordie01

there were a fair few travellers camped up where we are in southeast northumberland so i took the bino,s and had a look unfortunately your van wasnt there


----------



## oilslick

*Maplin tracker*

This thread has actually made me realise I need to do something! We would be devastated if somone nicked our home.

I am thinking of buying one of the Personal trackers from Maplin. It is £139 and is a cross between a mobile phone and a GPS.

Text it and it texts you back its location.

For perminent use I would convert it to 12 volts... (thats another story!) but it will last a week at a time on its rechargeable battery.

Just thought I would share that...

Grant


----------



## javea

*Re: Maplin tracker*



oilslick said:


> This thread has actually made me realise I need to do something! We would be devastated if somone nicked our home.
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of the Personal trackers from Maplin. It is £139 and is a cross between a mobile phone and a GPS.
> 
> Grant


Why not save yourself a lot of money and use an old mobile phone connected to the power supply in the motorhome, secreted somewhere of course, and register with www.followus.co.uk. You can then see the location of your motorhome reasonably accurately using your PC or laptop. Doesn't cost a lot and gives much more information that the Maplin device seems to do.


----------



## Gorman

trackerman said:


> Bump.
> 
> At one time in S. Arabia such "low life" had one of their hands chopped of if they were caught stealing - what do you think???
> 
> Stuart


It still happens Stuart - allbeit surgically. Except, as I have been told by colleagues, if you are a Bedouin who are a law unto themselves.


----------



## 124357

It really saddens me to hear stories like this, we had a caravan stolen once just a few weeks before the family holiday and know how deverstating it can be. It's not the financial loss, which is hopefully covered by the insurance but the disruption and heartbreak of the kiddies that is worst of all.

At least people are looking out, fingers crossed. When our caravan went all the police wanted to do was give me a crime number for the insurance.

On the plus side, if it hadn't have been taken I might never have crossed over to the Motor Home fraternity  

On a serious note, this thread has made me review the security measures on our pride & joy and realise that if they want it bad enough it will go - so steps are being taken to find it quickly should the worst possible thing happen. I cannot put a price on piece of mind and the happiness of my family


----------



## seanysean

Really do hope you manage to get your MH back asap. I am currently in the process of buying a home and would otherwise be happy to lend you mine. If I do have one before end of summer I will let you know and as long insurance is covered you can collect from Glasgow and tour Scotland if that is of any help or interest to your family. Also get some advice on the insurance claim. Good Luck


----------



## seanysean

I would also suggest keeping a close eye on eBay.


----------



## lifestyle

*Re: Maplin tracker*



oilslick said:


> This thread has actually made me realise I need to do something! We would be devastated if somone nicked our home.
> 
> I am thinking of buying one of the Personal trackers from Maplin. It is £139 and is a cross between a mobile phone and a GPS.
> 
> Text it and it texts you back its location.
> 
> For perminent use I would convert it to 12 volts... (thats another story!) but it will last a week at a time on its rechargeable battery.
> 
> Just thought I would share that...
> 
> Grant


I agree with you,it has made me think,i`m in the process of purchasing a 45 k mh.
What is the best tracking devise ?


----------



## lucky-1

Saw this tracker on Max TV a while ago

http://www.max.tv/product-detail.asp?number=415GB

Its £149 and has some useful features. Apart from being able to dial in to get its lat/long, it will also text you as soon as it changes location (handy if your away from a campsite for the day I thought), PLUS, its got a microphone so you call it and listen to whats going on in the van


----------



## lifestyle

lucky-1 said:


> Saw this tracker on Max TV a while ago
> 
> http://www.max.tv/product-detail.asp?number=415GB
> 
> Its £149 and has some useful features. Apart from being able to dial in to get its lat/long, it will also text you as soon as it changes location (handy if your away from a campsite for the day I thought), PLUS, its got a microphone so you call it and listen to whats going on in the van


I`m impressed Lucky1.
What other cost are involved with this device ?


----------



## lucky-1

Hehe, thats the best bit lifestyle.....nada! Well, apart from a PAYG sim card with some credit on it


----------



## lifestyle

lucky-1 said:


> Hehe, thats the best bit lifestyle.....nada! Well, apart from a PAYG sim card with some credit on it


Does nada =nil .If so thats a good deal.
Thanks Lucky1

Les


----------



## lucky-1

it certain does mean nothin lifestyle......just ordered 2 off their website....one for the mh and 1 for the work van.


----------



## MrsW

So sorry to read this news - some people are just so awful! I do hope you manage to sort out some solution to geting a holiday. Having been mum to 5 children whom we regularly took away in our caravan when they were young I feel for you enormously. Our kids would have been devestated if they had lost their chance of a holiday. 

I will keep my eyes open for you, both in Devon where we live and whilst we are away on holiday next month.


----------



## ChesterfieldHooligan

Hi everyone while having a Parrot fitted to our camper yesterday I was talking to the fitter about the reports on trackers on this website, when he informed that they fitted trackers to some hire campers which not only track the vehicle but can remotely switch the engine of when parked up.
Brian and Marion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kkclassic

briannod said:


> Hi everyone while having a Parrot fitted to our camper yesterday I was talking to the fitter about the reports on trackers on this website, when he informed that they fitted trackers to some hire campers which not only track the vehicle but can remotely switch the engine of when parked up.
> Brian and Marion :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Eddie Vanbitz Strikeback T with tracker and pager does that as well a very good system.


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Heard back from Officer McGee in Cork:

_"i will keep a copy on the wall in our office carl, thanks"_

Now it is known by the stolen vehicle squad in Ireland - fingers crossed.
regards
carl


----------



## karlb

moblee said:


> Have you heard anything wraith??
> 
> Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


----------



## LeoK

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB 

I was hoping to read that this had been recovered by now.

With many people on the look out it can only be a matter of time.

Wishing you lots of luck ... LeoK


----------



## trackerman

Bump!

It's the week-end, so perhaps the low-life concerned may venture out with their "prize" - could everybody who reads this site please carry a note of the details of the stolen vehicle in their cab whilst they are out and about this week-end so that it can be returned to its owner and his family.

*Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB *

Stuart


----------



## karlb

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


----------



## moblee

Still no good news then :?: 

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


----------



## andygrisswell

I would have thought that the number plates would have been the first thing the thieves changed


----------



## arh

*Motorhame stolen Help!*

I think that rear light guard is a bit special, that won't be changed. Unless the scroat is watching this forum??.Look out for the light-bar


----------



## sylke

lucky-1 said:


> it certain does mean nothin lifestyle......just ordered 2 off their website....one for the mh and 1 for the work van.


Did you know these trackers went down to £99.99 over the weekend?
Sylke


----------



## bonnieboo

bump
Just to keep this up the top. lots of members are going on holiday in their motorhomes


----------



## Carl_n_Flo

Bumpity Bump..........

Just a point of fact - these Landliners are quite rare and distinctive.... Autohomes didnt manage to make many of them before they went bust!!!
It would be unusual to find one on any plate other than 'J' or 'K'. Anything else - look closely....

regards
Carl


----------



## finyar

I have been away on holidays and was interested to find out had it been found ?

Finyar


----------



## HurricaneSmith

moblee said:


> Still no good news then :?:
> 
> Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB


Stolen van; Reg:-  Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB 

Happy to bump this one to keep it live, and fresh in all our minds.


----------



## teemyob

*Thieving BAST***S*



sylke said:


> lucky-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it certain does mean nothin lifestyle......just ordered 2 off their website....one for the mh and 1 for the work van.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know these trackers went down to £99.99 over the weekend?
> Sylke
Click to expand...

Talbot Landliner 1991 Reg J770 AUB

What Trackers?


----------



## cabby

Bump yet again.

cabby


----------



## teemyob

*Trackers*



sylke said:


> lucky-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it certain does mean nothin lifestyle......just ordered 2 off their website....one for the mh and 1 for the work van.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know these trackers went down to £99.99 over the weekend?
> Sylke
Click to expand...

I would like more info on the Trackers Mind


----------



## sylke

*Re: Trackers*



teemyob said:


> sylke said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lucky-1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> it certain does mean nothin lifestyle......just ordered 2 off their website....one for the mh and 1 for the work van.
> 
> 
> 
> Did you know these trackers went down to £99.99 over the weekend?
> Sylke
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I would like more info on the Trackers Mind
Click to expand...

We bought the tracker @ £149.99 and the next day it went down by £50,Kev got in touch with the people we got it from they put the £50 straight back on the card. Unfortunately the tracker wasn't any good for the MH as the battery only lasted 48 hours & it only worked when it wanted too. So Kev rang the people again & they said send it back & refunded the money again. Have to say we were impressed with them if not the product. Sylke


----------



## inkey-2008

You can hard wire them into the van electric so they do not go flat.

Andy


----------



## sylke

inkey-2008 said:


> You can hard wire them into the van electric so they do not go flat.
> 
> Andy


Yes but it still didn't work!


----------



## JackieP

I've commited your motorhome to memory and will look at the (many) motorhomes that arrive in the IoM.

I do hope you are successful and that your property is returned very soon. Thieves my be calculating - but they haven't come up against the combined forces of MMF yet!

Good luck and thinking of you.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

As you have an unusual rear I have copied the photo with Reg No and put it in my car , van and mh
Dave P


----------



## ShinyFiat

has this never been found/recovered yet??


----------



## vardy

What got me was the rotten evil bunch of pathetic wazzocks that nicked this in the first place.

Bad enough if you're going to heist an expensive one - but to take this from a family when it is older and a modest van is a horrible thing to do. If my old Talbot/Pug went, I know just how much hassle I would have with getting the value out of the insurance company!

Don't think you are alone in wondering if this sorry tale had a happy ending!


----------



## Rainbow-Chasers

It's because the older ones are easier to nick, with less security such as immobilisers and less likely to have trackers on them. 

The unfortunate thing is, those owners are usually those that have different financial restraints (ie rather spend the money on their home) or simply don't wish to spend vast amounts - why are they any different from anyone else?? We are all motorhomers!!


----------



## moblee

Any update on Wraith's plight ??

I do hope they had a Happy ending :!: 


Phil


----------



## teemyob

*ending*

mee too


----------



## montpinchon

Any news yet??


----------



## Jennifer

Wraith, many of us have been following this thread, and have been keeping our eyes open on your behalf. Please let us know if your vehicle was ever found, or if there was a happy ending and you have a replacement

Jenny


----------



## 96299

Jennifer said:


> Wraith, many of us have been following this thread, and have been keeping our eyes open on your behalf. Please let us know if your vehicle was ever found, or if there was a happy ending and you have a replacement
> 
> Jenny


He Last Visited: 2009-07-06

steve


----------



## ShinyFiat

anybody know if this was ever found/recovered.would have been nice to know if it had a happy ending?
i assume with no reply from the op that he hasnt been re-united with his m/home


----------

